# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Каропка

## Otstoy

Приветствую всех постояльцев и посетителей!

Сам я к сожалению с моделизмом и всем что с ним связано не знаком почти... делаю первые шажки навстречу... т.е. ознакамливаюсь.
Но так уж вышло, что по воле судьбы пришлось столкнуться. Первые впечатления - понравилась тема!

А познакомился я с моделизмом благодаря моим друзьям, по просьбе которых я принимал участие в создании проекта для всех кто этим делом увлекается.

Ну и вот родили мы три дня назад сайт Karopka.ru

Сайт совсем молодой, посему просьба сильно нас не пинать. Владельцы, организаторы проекта и первые постояльцы - люди давно знакомые друг с другом и хотя уже не молоды и вполне состоялись в этой жизни, в общении друг с другом могут допускать некоторые вольности, но в пределах приличия... пусть это никого не шокирует при первом посещении. Относитесь ко всему с юмором.
Кто-то скажет - "несерьезно"... ну чтож... пусть... тема для души, для отдыха.

В общем мы хотим дружить со всеми. Всегда рады гостям. Рады поучиться у мастеров своего дела. Всегда без обид воспримем критику, и сами никого не обидим.

Ждем всех в гости!

----------

